# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  What does being triggered feel like?

## Member11

This has been on my mind recently. What does it feel like?

----------


## Lunaire

I'm not sure if I can adequately explain the feeling of being 'triggered' as it's not a term that I ever ascribe to myself, but occasionally I'll see something that reminds me of a dark moment in my life and feel depressed about it. Sometimes I'll dwell on it for a few hours or days, or even have dreams about it.

I'd also love to hear from people that use this term on what their personal experience or definition is.

----------


## HoldTheSea

When I'm triggered, I feel very angry and want to shut everyone out because I feel like I can't trust anyone. I have flashbacks and it feels like I'm reliving the traumatic event and I can't get out of it. I usually have really intense panic attacks when I'm triggered and it feels like I'm going to stop breathing or die.
When I dissociate it feels like I'm on autopilot and I'm watching a movie of someone else's life rather than experiencing things in real time.

----------

